# Help! Embarrassed and frustrated.



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I am really frustrated and looking for help with Lily. Lily just celebrated her 1st Birthday on Tuesday. She really is a sweet dog BUT some of her behavior is just unacceptable and I don't know how to correct her. House training Lily was a piece of cake and she is a very smart dog. Unfortunately John thinks everything she does is cute and laughs at her bad behavior. His excuse for way to long is "she's just a puppy". My response is "she's no longer a puppy and if we don't stop some of this behavior, she is going to be an older dog with bad behavior". :angry:

Lily loves to eat leaves when we are outside. She takes socks and underwear from the floor or laundry basket, runs around the house with them and chews on them. She won't "drop" when you tell her to. When I leave for work in the morning John is still sleeping so I put her in the kitchen with the gate closed. She won't come when she is called. :no2: I usually trick her into the kitchen or chase her around the living room until I either finally give up or bribe her with a treat. :innocent:

When we are going out the door one of us has to hold her or block her with our foot so she doesn't charge out the door. She won't get her harness on without chasing her around.

I'm so embarrassed by Lily's behavior and I feel like John and I have failed her by not setting boundaries and correcting her.  

I flipped out last night and told John "this is why all those poor dogs end up in rescue shelters" and started crying. I love Lily so much and would never give up on her. John appologized and said that he will work on it. (me rolling my eyes) I am thankful that John does love Lily so much since in the beginning he was not on board with me rescuing her. John never had children and I tried explaining to him that "we" both have to be consistant with her and be on the same page. 

I'm looking for suggestions on how to turn her behavior around and wondering if John and I can do it ourselves or if we should get a trainer to come to the house. Thanks for any help. Wanda (feeling like a really bad fluff mom) :mellow:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to tell you are not a bad fluff Mom, or maybe I am too? Either way, we love our pups and that's a beautiful thing. Sounds like it is time for training though. Maybe consider an obedience class and be sure that you and DH are both present for it?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad you came here with this problem!! Talk about embarrassing behavior, my Frank was a great puppy, and at some point he bacame a total jerk everytime we went outside and he saw another dog. So, don't be upset. Lily is still young and is absolutely not a lost cause!

Enroll in a obedience class! Things you will master in training are, "Leave it" which is good for that laundry thieves, "Come" because nailing a perfect return is really important, Sit and Stay, which is great to stop front door bolting. 

Most of what is learned in obedience training is the stuff that makes your dogs safer and a good citizen. It also stranghtens the bond between the two of you.

It's a win win situation for everyone! Look for a good trainer that uses postive reinforcment methods. Look for a certified APDT trainer. Good Luck!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Pam, although I never had that option where I live. My Lisi gets so excited when it is time to do something that one has to catch her to get her harness on. She came for the lst time today when I said come---she knew one of Alexa's special treats was on the menu if she behaved. I was SO proud of her. She wags her tail, & her whole body from excitement---It isn't willful disobedience---she is acting like a puppy---but she isn't a puppy. She has settled down more & more so I am hopeful one day . . .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We had a problem with the leaf snatching when outside, but that passed after he got older, Boo will come when he is called and get his harness on, but the laundry is another story. Yesterday he took off running with my bra.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

110% agree with obedience class, it will take care of just about everything you described! My boys know the 'leave it' command, however they are still panty and sock munchers. I hate it, they will drop when I tell them to, but I find keeping them out of the dirty laundry basket in the first place is best. I would invest in the taller type baskets that close on top.

Kikopup is an excellent source on you tube for some training too. We do a lot of work with clicker and treats-but trust me when I say it is no substitute for a good class. Class has distractions-other people and dogs, and teaches your dog to focus on you.

And Tucker has a thing for leaves but he doesn't eat them, he just shreds them to bits.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Wanda! I agree with Pam. I bet that doing some positive training would really help. Here is the link to search to search for a certified trainer in your area:
Association of Pet Dog Trainers - Dog Training Resources

It sounds like Lily is full of spunk! She just needs to learn to listen to you.
We have been working with a behaviorist/trainer in our home because our Bunnie is a little terror. The trainer said it is always the really smart dogs that are trouble. They get bored easily, and go looking for mischief. Everything is a game. Because they are so smart, you can accidentally reinforce bad behaviours without realizing that you are doing it. The good thing is that they learn quickly and really love to learn. Training also makes them tired, so they have less energy to get into trouble. We have been doing clicker training with Bunnie and it is really amazing. She has learned to go to her mat and stay there, and she just loves to do it. She is now walking normally on a leash, instead of being a vacuum cleaner, eating the leaves and mulch. She is still a little out of control, but we are working on it and seeing good progress. The good thing about training at home is you get the undivided attention of the instructor, and you can also work on specific issues that you have. (We are having her come to our home only because we are having issues with everyone getting along). Group classes are really good too. Just be sure that they use positive reinforcement/clicker training. We have been to some good classes at our local SPCA.

Please don't be so hard on yourself! I know it can be so frustrating. Lily just needs to learn what you want her to do. I bet she will learn very quickly. Once you get started, you will see how fast she learns, and it will give you some reassurance that she can be a well behaved dog. Some dogs are easy, and some dogs need some extra help to learn. You and I both ended up with smart dogs with lots of personality! Never a dull moment! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You are not a bad mom at all, Wanda! These are typical puppy/adolescent behaviors we all deal with to some degree, and actually, some of what you described is what I am working on with Emma right now too. I would highly recommend enrolling Lily in obedience classes - they really help with socialization, buiding a stronger bond between you and her, and ofcourse learning manners! I just started basic obedience classes with Emma and we really need them! :w00t: I have been guilty of spoiling and babying her :blush: and now I have to work on getting her to listen to me more consistently and on curbing her barking! 

Good luck!! We're in it together, girlfriend! :thumbsup:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Agreed, obedience class will address a lot of that, and I'm sure you can get some outside help for the rest. Steve and I took an obedience class and it was great, I loved the techniques we were taught. But, then YOU MUST WORK AT HOME AND BE CONSISTENT. This is where I have failed miserably :brown bag: So should probably not be giving advice except do as I say, not as I do. B)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wanda , on your way to I obedient class please stop by and pick up Dewey! I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

When I read your description, I thought maybe you had her mixed up with Tessa. Then I saw the expression on Lily's face in the second photo and KNEW it was Tessa! My Tessa has that same little innocent/devilish expression.

Obedience class. Tessa knows to "leave it" although depending on how wonderful whatever she has is, the command has to be repeated a time or two. She waits and the door and will do a lovely sit and down stay. She's by no means perfect, but we get by. She passed her CGC so is capable of all those things, I just haven't reinforced everything.


----------

